# How do you get to Greenfield from Workbench?



## Targetking (Mar 8, 2022)

I couldn-'t find it yesterday.,


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

Targetking said:


> I couldn-'t find it yesterday.,


Use the search at the top of workbench. You may not have access to it.


----------



## MavDog (Mar 8, 2022)

Or just search greenfield.target.com. it's just a website


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 17, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Use the search at the top of workbench. You may not have access to it.


All TMs have at least base level access to it. Certain cards or dashboards have level-access, but the site itself is TM+.


----------



## Jazzers (Mar 18, 2022)

isn’t it under the quick links?


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 18, 2022)

Just open a browser. greenfield.target.com


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 19, 2022)

Jazzers said:


> isn’t it under the quick links?


Yes


----------

